

Show HN: Notforest - cleaning up the Web one page at a time - rhubarbcustard
http://www.notforest.com/

======
rwolf
<3!

Thank you for making this, and please please please don't "pivot" from a
bookmarklet into another half-baked social network.

~~~
rhubarbcustard
heh, absolutely no chance of that happening.

------
jscheel
Tried this on a well-marked-up, html5 valid page. It ended up pulling one
random piece of content from near the bottom. I realized that it was probably
pulling the longest content on the page. Looking at the source code, that's
exactly what it does. It removes forms, objects, scripts, images, blank links,
divs, etc. Then it goes through paragraphs and tables and finds the longest
content. This algorithm seems pretty good for long-form article content, but
not for the marketing homepage I tried it on. Overall, pretty cool.

~~~
rhubarbcustard
Thanks for checking it out and, yeah, it was designed to work with blog posts
and news articles and not marketing-type sites.

------
vhf
Great idea, works well on 4 sites out of the 5 I tried it on. Too bad it makes
notforest.com completely blank and thus not readable at all.

I'll keep it anyway !

------
namtrac
Cool idea, a Chrome extension would be useful since some of us hides the
bookmarks bar.

~~~
rhubarbcustard
Thanks and totally agree about Chrome extension, will look into that.
Notforest has actually been knocking around for a couple of years now and is
due a code update so maybe good time to add browser extensions too.

------
StavrosK
Hmm, what's the difference between this and Readability?

~~~
bcoates
All Readability does is replace the crap on websites with other, different
crap.

Unfortunately, this site does a much worse job of recognizing the content text
on pages.

------
JungleGymSam
Is it ironic that notforest.com is blank after using it?

------
kyberias
Well, why is the text on your page unreadable then? Grey on white.

~~~
cpeterso
Not only that, the text seems to be made of data: images?!

